# Cross vs Sheaffer



## Benjamin Chin

I use Caran D'Ache "Madison" for most writing, and only wear Montblanc Meisterstuck Classic for "dress" purpose.

Cross and Sheaffer have been around long but I have lesser knowledge in them.

For this post, I shall refer to "*Sheaffer Valor*" and "*Cross Classic Century*" as representations.

So, what do you people think about these 2 in terms of :
- Smoothness in writing (Ballpoint & Rollerball)
- Ink smudge (Ballpoint & Rollerball)
- Durability of mechanism (Ballpoint & Rollerball)

Thanks in advance. :thanks


----------



## heb

Hello,

Haven't used, nor ever seen, the Valor, but have used Cross instruments (mainly ball point pens) quite a bit over the years. I have used Shaeffer products too but not as much.

Both write OK (except Shaeffer fountain pens) and quite similar too. I like the sleekness of Cross Century Series pens better. I don't know how their mechanisms compare. I will say that my last Cross bp refill did smudge; can't remember that ever happening before. Maybe just the luck of the draw.

My main reason for choosing Cross pens is the easy availability of their refills; they're everywhere. Shaeffer, not so much. As a matter of fact, I can't remember the last time I saw one.

Good lcuck with your choice,
Heb


----------



## Shangas

My experience with pens is solely linked to fountain pens, but I found Sheaffers and Crosses to be both of good quality.


----------



## brabus

I would personally choose Cross because their refills are better than Sheaffer. I would say that Sheaffer refills regarding bp and rb are not as great as they could be. However I like the design of the Sheaffer Valor much more than the Cross cause everyone seems to have atleast one cross pen at home so they're a dime a dozen. But if you do get the Sheaffer Valor ballpoint you can actually fit a parker refill in it if you cut a bit of the black piece of the refill off.


----------



## Benjamin Chin

It's great to know that this thread is being brought back (by brabus; above) after over a year. Many thanks for the inputs, thus far. :-!

After this while with the ballpoints that I have, this is what I have been doing with them :

- Montblanc Meisterstuck Classic 164 BP still remains for "backup" & "dress" purposes when I use my MB 146 FP or MB 163 RB.

- Parker Sonnet 2008 Chiselled (23K) Gold Lustre BP's for "backup" & "dress" purposes when I use my other FP's.

- Caran D'Ache Madison and Ecridor BP's when I need very smooth writing with ballpoints; as well as for "backup" when using my Caran D'Ache Madison FP.

- S.T. Dupont Classique (24K gold plate) BP's for "backup" & "dress" purposes when I use my other rollerballs.

- Cross Classic Century BP's when I need to wear them in shorter pockets (The design of the pocket clip permits this.), when I use my other FP's. 

- Sheaffer Agio and Sentinel BP's for casual writing when FP is unsuitable. I decided not to go ahead with getting the Sheaffer Valor.


Rgds.


----------



## brabus

I didn't even realize that this post was over a year ago. But it's good to know that you were still keeping an eye on this topic.


----------



## Yoda2005

I think you can use Fisher Space Pen refills for certain Cross BP pens.

That would make it a very good writer. Smooth with great ink. 

My dad uses a Cross Classic, I think that is what is called since the late 1970's or early 1980's. The only pen that I have ever seen him carry. It has held up very well, and the chrome is still intact. 

A former co-worker of mine however, his Cross Classic finish has worn through to the brass underneath. 

On another note, I found a Parker Jotter SS, that I used to use in College. I graduated 14 years ago and the pen is still going strong.

I have finally decided on a pen for long term use. Zebra F-701 and I use it with Space Pen refills. Tatical looking, cheap and writes really well.


----------



## hieu omega seamaster

I personally use cross classic ballpoint century.parker sonnet, are good, ll cross century, is a good choice, fisher refills should use the space, I personally own cross parker clean, never seen any glitch any


----------

